# If you like your mixes



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Site I found ages ago , Now time to share , Genres for everyone

You need to get used to the search , You learn which DJ's are the best , Great downloads if your having a party , You only need to register to download .

Here's a Christmas one to get you in the mood http://www.house-mixes.com/profile/tony-d/play/christmas-party-mix-2


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

just had a listen. quite impressed but im easily pleased haha


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

R7KY D said:


> Site I found ages ago , Now time to share , Genres for everyone
> 
> You need to get used to the search , You learn which DJ's are the best , Great downloads if your having a party , You only need to register to download .
> 
> Here's a Christmas one to get you in the mood http://www.house-mixes.com/profile/tony-d/play/christmas-party-mix-2


This may be the site I've been searching ages for.....nice one, cheers!! :thumb:


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks forgot about this


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers.

Davy


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Good find this


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Good find that loving some of the 80's stuff.:thumb:


----------

